# Tiger, 2 1/2 months old.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I found Tiger along with 3 of his siblings under my neighbors porch. 
He was different from the other 3.
I don't know how, maybe I just liked him because of his pattern. 
I've always liked tiger stripped cats.
But, anyway. There was something about Tiger.
He was more curious, and innocent. 
He was the runt of the litter, and he had these amazing, giant round eyes. 
I noticed that Tiger was breathing a little faster than compared to his siblings. 
I didn't really take note of it, until a week later when someone brought it to my attention.
The next day we took him to the vet, and got him X-rays. 
Turns out he had a diaphragmatic hernia. 
His intestines were going under his heart, and he had multiple other problems. 
He was apparently born like this.
A few weeks later, we brought him in for surgery. 
He unfortunately died from cardiac arrest tonight.. 
The surgery was a success, but I guess his little heart couldn't take it..
I gave Tiger the best life I could possibly give him.
He was never in pain.
He was always so happy, and cheerful. 
Even when we were at the vet earlier, he was purring, and playing. 

I miss him dearly. 
I always thought the first cat I would know to die would be my first cat.
But, I guess it figures that I do rescues, it would be a rescue.

Anyway, I hope that he is happy, wherever he is, and he is at Peace.

Rest in peace, Tiger.
I love you to pieces.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww I am so sorry. But in his short life he got to experience love and care. RIP little man


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry. It's clear you gave him a great deal of love and and good chance at life. I love your description of him. It made me smile even with the tears that welled up...Hugs and RIP Tiger


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry. You did all you could for him and he knew you loved him. He was a beautiful baby.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy. I hope my Tiger was there to welcome your Tiger when he crossed the Bridge. 
Rest in Peace sweet little Tiger.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Tiger. Just think if you didn't come along to give him a chance.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry.  I know how much you did to be able to get the surgery done. It must be heartbreaking to lose him after being so invested in getting him better, and at such a young age. 

I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that you spared him a painful death all alone and that he knew there were good people who cared about him. 

He was such a beautiful little kitten!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweet Tiger, baby boy, 
Flying Free to the Bridge...
Fly High and Free above any pain...
Your got to experience love here, even if for a short while...
Someone cared about you...


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So hard for me to read these now...it always was before but now that I have my own here it's even harder. 

He was so lucky to have found you, i'm sorry that he didn't pull through.


----------



## Amyw (May 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your loss. He looks very much like my Loki. Tiger will know he was very loved and will be very missed ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

